# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Podskórne krostki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
 mam pewien problem. Od jakiegoś czasu na moim ciele zwłaszcza na udach i brzuchu zaczęły się pojawiać krostki, jednak nie na skórze lecz jakby pod nią. Krostki swędziały i im bardziej je drapałam, tym było ich więcej. Po wizycie u lekarza zdiagnozowany został świerzb. Bardzo mnie to zdziwiło gdyż bardzo dbam o higienę. Mówi się trudno, przepisano mi maść którą specjalnie dla mnie zrobił farmaceuta. Maść pomogła, kropki zniknęły itp. Nie koniec to jeszcze owej historii, spokój nie trwał długo, ostatnio (tj. od jakiś 2-3 tygodni) na ciele zaczęły znowu pojawiać się krostki, lecz tym razem nie na udach i brzuchu lecz na ramionach, a od jakiegoś tygodnia również na twarzy. Krostki na twarzy są drobniejsze, jakby taka kaszka, lecz pieką i swędzą. Towarzyszy im rumień. Pojawiają się również pojedynczo, skóra wokół nich jest zaczerwieniona, a one same jasne. (Nie, nie są to zwykłe pryszcze, bo to rozpoznać potrafię gdyż nie mam lat 13 ale 21, i wiem jak wygląda trądzik) Skóra jest w tych miejscach jakby gorętsza. Krostki pojawiają się i po 20-30 minutach znikają. Niezależnie od stosowanych przez mnie kosmetyków, lub nie stosowania ich wcale  natężenie ich występowanie się nie zmienia. Nie zauważyłam żadnych zależności żywieniowych, więc wykluczam alergię na jedzenie lub kosmetyki. 

 Byłabym wdzięczna za jakąkolwiek pomoc. Wizyta u dermatologa niewiele pomogła. Przepisał on jedynie maść łagodzącą podrażnienia, a i ona nie dała żądnego efektu. 

Pozdrawiam i liczę na pomoc.
 Zosia

----------

